# Tithing



## ilikembig (Jan 4, 2006)

I want to start off by saying I really like being able to come out here and ask questions that either have slipped my mind during service or that I felt like too much of a babe in Christ to ask while in person. But on to the question...

What are the thoughts on tithing to the Church? I ask this because the thought of folks close to me is that it is just a way for the church to get your money. I mean it has even been pointing out to me that on the bulletins it even says if you miss service please send in your offering.  However I believe that if you obey, you will be rewarded, in some fashion or another. I just do not really know how to explain it.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2006)

Here is what I think.  You should tithe to God not your church.  Some churchs have become a money making organizations and that is not what was intended.  There is a church here in Griffin that I know of that sends out letters at the end of the year if you have not tithed what they figure you should.  That is, in my opinion, just wrong.  If your church has become a money making, profit oriented church, you may want to re-think your church.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 4, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Here is what I think.  You should tithe to God not your church.  Some churchs have become a money making organizations and that is not what was intended.  There is a church here in Griffin that I know of that sends out letters at the end of the year if you have not tithed what they figure you should.  That is, in my opinion, just wrong.  If your church has become a money making, profit oriented church, you may want to re-think your church.


Good thought Randy and I agree.

I always think of the widow woman that threw in more than all the rest when she gave her pence.


----------



## Lthomas (Jan 4, 2006)

Thithing should be between you and God. No one else should know. I know a lot of churches wanna keep record so they can give a nice reciept at the end of the year for tax purposes. I do not need to write my name and amount on the envelope to enclose the money in. I also do not look at it as a loss. I do not need it as a deduction for my taxes.  I do not make a practice of robing god of his glory.
 I look at it like this. If John doe were to tithe 50k per yer and another member to tithe only 2k per year. With this knowledge the pastor and others may praise him for the donation rather than praising god for giving him the ability to make the donations. All the while giveing less attention to the lerning needs of the other less fortunate members who were not able to tithe as much. 
This is what i mean by robbing god of his glory. This is one reason why the bible says something along the lines of let not the left hand know what the right hand doith. At least that is what i get out of it.


----------



## PWalls (Jan 4, 2006)

I agree. Tithing is important, but should be between you and God. I give what I can. At this point in my life I am unable to give the full 10% and am not proud of that. I also am not mature enough in my faith to make a blanket committment to do a full 10% and put it all in God's hands. That is between Him and me and He will convict/educate me on that.

I also do not agree with the commitment cards for budgetary reasons either. My mother-in-law attends a church (will not list the denomination) that has a "Consecration Sunday" where the entire congregation fills out commitment cards of their tithes for the upcoming year and puts them in a bowl at the altar. That pile of cards is then prayed over for blessings and such. They also get reminders and such about the tithe commitment. Church says they need that information for budget reasons. I think at this point, a church becomes a business.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Jan 4, 2006)

I agree with everyone that's posted on here. Tithing is not for recognition of individuals or churches but as a way of giving a small portion back to God of what he has given us. My mother instilled in me from a young age to always give at least 10% of everything I earn back to God, and no matter how tight I think my finances are, he will always find a way to provide for me. I do agree that churches that try to make you give, or tell you how much to give, are wrong.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 4, 2006)

I agree with everyone also. A preacher needs to preach about so you can do all that God expects of you. But you and God are the only ones that need to deal with it. Our preacher preaches it, but after that if you dont do it, thats between you and God. Preacher already did his part.


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 4, 2006)

Yep, a church has to keep the lights on. I've heard people say that they just give their 10 percent to some needy family and that is their tithe. I, however, disagree with that. I think the 10 percent should be given to the church and that anything you want to do for the needy should be extra. I think the Bible is pretty clear on the fact that the 10 percent should be given to the church to make it run effeciently.


----------



## ilikembig (Jan 4, 2006)

So sometimes you give the whole 10% and sometimes you do not. I agree that the Bible says that one should tithe, but advice would be good on how to explain that it should be looked at from the perspective of obeying and not that the church is just money hungry. Can you please provide Chapters in the Bible if you do not mind? Many thanks.


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 4, 2006)

I think it's in Dueteronomy and Acts somewhere or another. Look in the back of your bible under "tithe". I think it will give you some verses.


----------



## ilikembig (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you! 

And I think your avatar is  rockin


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 4, 2006)

If you go to www.blueletterbible.org it will allow you to type in any word or phrase and do a lookup throughout the entire bible and New Testament and give you all of the verses where that word or phrase appears.


Love, light & blessings,
Kerri


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2006)

10% is something the church made up.


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 4, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> 10% is something the church made up.



Lev 27:32 And concerning the tithe of the herd, or of the flock, [even] of whatsoever passeth under the rod, the tenth shall be holy unto the LORD.

Num 18:26 Thus speak unto the Levites, and say unto them, When ye take of the children of Israel the tithes which I have given you from them for your inheritance, then ye shall offer up an heave offering of it for the LORD, [even] a tenth [part] of the tithe.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jan 4, 2006)

I tithe at least 10% while putting myself through school and only making $6.75 a hour. I always pay God first. If it means doing without certain things, I do without because I trust God in giving the things I truely need.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 4, 2006)

DCHunter said:
			
		

> Lev 27:32 And concerning the tithe of the herd, or of the flock, [even] of whatsoever passeth under the rod, the tenth shall be holy unto the LORD.
> 
> Num 18:26 Thus speak unto the Levites, and say unto them, When ye take of the children of Israel the tithes which I have given you from them for your inheritance, then ye shall offer up an heave offering of it for the LORD, [even] a tenth [part] of the tithe.




Right on Brother,


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 4, 2006)

I tithe and most of the people I go to church with do but we don't beat it into people's head's to do so. We use the money to help people in need some of my tithes are outside the church either way it's God's money.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 4, 2006)

Randy, 10% is God's command.  Not man's.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Jan 4, 2006)

Woody's Janitor said:
			
		

> I always pay God first. If it means doing without certain things, I do without because I trust God in giving the things I truely need.



Amen! I always give 10% of what I make to my church at home in NC everytime I'm there. There are so many luxuries I have in my life that I could do away with if I had to, but no matter my financial situation, I would never stop tithing to God through the church because he has blessed with so much, not the least of which is eternal life. The least I can do is give a measly percentage of what I earn back to him through the church to help further his ministry and work.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 4, 2006)

My church says 6% to them (and they spell out where they will use it), 2% to the true money hog that is the administration of the church's world body, and 2% to contribute to whatever charitable organization outside the church I see fit, for a total of 10%.  IMHO, the 'church' mentioned today is NOTHING like the church of biblical times.  If I did in fact give an entire 10% of my (GROSS by the way) salary to ONE needy family, I'd sleep well that I did as the Lord commanded me.  
I give what I give to whom I give as I am moved to do so.  No, it's never enough....


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 4, 2006)

groundhawg said:
			
		

> Randy, 10% is God's command.  Not man's.



Exactly !!!!! We are all so wrapped up in the luxuries of the world that we neglect God's command.  I personally don't agree with putting your offerings in a envelope with you name on it though. If you fail to tithe it should be  between you and the Lord.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2006)

groundhawg said:
			
		

> Randy, 10% is God's command.  Not man's.


Nope God never commanded 10% of what I make.  The Church used what has been previuosly posted to come up with a number for their members to tithe.  I believe we should give returns to God for His greatness.  But what I give is between me and God.


----------



## NUTT (Jan 4, 2006)

I am glad that GOD has blessed me so that I can give back. There are people who don't have nothing but want to give. There are also people who use excuses not to give and one day it will be between THEM and GOD. I also don't mind putting mine in an envelope and I am glad my church keeps good records because it would be obviously dumb on my part not to take full advantage of a tax break. Just my thoughts.........NUTT


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 4, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> But what I give is between me and God.




Very true statement. I do however believe in paying 10 and always have, my wife takes it out every week before we do anything else. Im not rich by a long shot but I dont want for anything. But your right whatever your belief is, when it is said and done it is between you and God.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 4, 2006)

NUTT said:
			
		

> I am glad that GOD has blessed me so that I can give back. There are people who don't have nothing but want to give. There are also people who use excuses not to give and one day it will be between THEM and GOD. I also don't mind putting mine in an envelope and I am glad my church keeps good records because it would be obviously dumb on my part not to take full advantage of a tax break. Just my thoughts.........NUTT



Thank you for bringing up church records again. I heard a story about a couple that left a church and sued the church for the money they gave. I dont know all the loop holes about it, but the church could not proove it was offering and had to pay it back. If your not keeping a record then you may be at risk for the same thing.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 4, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Nope God never commanded 10% of what I make.  The Church used what has been previuosly posted to come up with a number for their members to tithe.  I believe we should give returns to God for His greatness.  But what I give is between me and God.


_Leviticus 27:32
And concerning the tithe of the herd, or of the flock, even of whatsoever passeth under the rod, the tenth shall be holy unto the LORD. _
Randy - I'm not sure if I'm understanding exactly what you're saying, but as far as the Biblical command and word Tithe - It does in fact mean 10% -- The original Hebrew for the word is Ma`aser (Pronounced mah-as-ayr' ).  It instructs 10% of what we have to be given to God as a sign that God does indeed own 100% and we are simply the managers of all He entrusted to us...  The tithe is still that faith-statement, and is an indication that all we have actually belongs to God, and our tithe shows that we are being faithful stewards (managers) of what He has blessed us with -- Whether that tithe be on a million dollar income, or a $5,000 income matters not...  Besides, if you don't tithe, whose going to pay for my Lexus


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jan 4, 2006)

Woody's Janitor said:
			
		

> "*I tithe at least 10% while putting myself through school and only making $6.75 a hour. I always pay God first. If it means doing without certain things, I do without because I trust God in giving the things I truely need".*


 
Great testimony Ted!!

Christ said to his Desciples: "If any [man] will come after me, *let him deny himself, *and take up his cross, and follow me".

Giving is a great way of denying oneself and thereby honoring Christ.

There is ample evidence that the early church practiced systematic giving.  They did so by gathering together on the Lords day to worship collectively.  Their giving was much a part of that worship.

*"Upon the first day of the week (Sunday) let every one of you lay by him in store, as God hath prospered him, that there be no gatherings when I come".*  These are the words of the Apostle Paul speaking to the Corinthian Church.  (1 Corinthians 16:1-2)

While the New Testament does not deal specifically with the tithe, there is ample evidence that many even exceeded the tithe.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 4, 2006)

On another note about the tithe - Or, just money-talk in general -- I've probably preached 3,500 sermons in my ministry time, and by far the ones I hated to preach the most, and the ones people hated hearing the most, were the ones concerning money -- Maybe that's why Jesus spoke of money and possessions more than he did about even faith and salvation -- Perhaps that's why Jesus said _we can not serve two masters - We'll either serve God or money - But can't serve both_ -- Perhaps he realized that one of the BIGGEST barriers to people being truly free to live the grace-filled life lies not in their heart, but in their pocket...


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 4, 2006)

The only reason churches use envelopes is for the sole purpose of being able to give you a statement at the end of the year for tax reasons. If you don't want to use the envelope than don't. It is not a requirement.

Most Christians that do not tithe are the ones that do not understand the principale of tithing. Those are usually also the ones that use the excuses such as the church only wants my money or they do not use it properly etc. If that is the case than why are you still there.

The bottom line is tithing is an honor for me and it is one of Gods great principles in the Bible. I tithe 10% because that seems to be what was done anywhere it's mentioned in the Bible. 

Just a thought on gross or net giving. I once asked my Father-in-law about this and he said back in the beggining they did not tithe with money but with their crops. He asked me if I thought they tithed on the yield of the fields (gross) which obviuosly some was eaten by deer, coons etc. or what they harvested(net). I laughed but thought that was a great analogy. I do tithe on gross by the way but that's just me.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 4, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> On another note about the tithe - Or, just money-talk in general -- I've probably preached 3,500 sermons in my ministry time, and by far the ones I hated to preach the most, and the ones people hated hearing the most, were the ones concerning money -- Maybe that's why Jesus spoke of money and possessions more than he did about even faith and salvation -- Perhaps that's why Jesus said _we can not serve two masters - We'll either serve God or money - But can't serve both_ -- Perhaps he realized that one of the BIGGEST barriers to people being truly free to live the grace-filled life lies not in their heart, but in their pocket...




The LOVE of money is the ROOT of all evil.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 4, 2006)

*exactly*



			
				Vernon Holt said:
			
		

> While the New Testament does not deal specifically with the tithe, there is ample evidence that many even exceeded the tithe.



A lot of us depend on the New Teastament and the Grace dispensation for salvation,but flall back on the rule of thumb 10% from the Old Testament.Why not go back under the Law completly 

God gets what god wants,through conviction.It would be wrong,IMO,for a church to struggle while a multi-millionaire member puts million in tax shelters and Swiss bank accouts,hording his money.He should give more...It is equally wrong for a successful church to take money from litlle old ladies saving for a MARTA pass,while the preacher has two planes and luxury autos,ala Creflo Dollar....

The Bible says plainly"to whom much is given,much is required"It also plainly talks about tithing on the increase..........Is the increase after your bills,etc?You can bet it was considered after seed was paid and help was paid and tax was paid in Biblical times......

JMHO.Donnie


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 4, 2006)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> A lot of us depend on the New Testament and the Grace dispensation for salvation,but flall back on the rule of thumb 10% from the Old Testament.Why not go back under the Law completly JMHO.Donnie


I agree in theory Donnie -- Living as a New testament Christian gives us the freedom to choose -- The OT talks about 10% of our possessions -- Jesus came along in  the NT and talked not about 10%, but actually 100% (i.e. ALL) -- And, he talked not just about our money and possessions being given to God, but our entire lives!  I guess in the true Biblical New Testament model when the plate is passed we should not throw a few dollars in it, but, being Biblically correct - We should throw our lives in it!  Our money/possessions, our gifts, our interests, our energies...  Our lives - And not just at "church", but in our homes, schools, workplaces, places of recreation - In our very world!  Now that -- That is truly choosing to give...


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 4, 2006)

The old testament is the schoolmaster for the new.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 4, 2006)

What is the hang up about the old and new. Everything in the old is brought out in the new. God said he would write the laws in their hearts and minds (not an exact quote). That was the new covenant he made. All the commandments from the old are explained in the new. Take the whole Bible in its entire, every scripture is given for guidence and reproof.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 4, 2006)

Chrisw said:
			
		

> What is the hang up about the old and new. Everything in the old is brought out in the new. God said he would write the laws in their hearts and minds (not an exact quote). That was the new covenant he made. All the commandments from the old are explained in the new. Take the whole Bible in its entire, every scripture is given for guidence and reproof.


My injection to the differences is specifically concerning the initial question of the thread concerning the tithe -- As a pastor, I've often had people tell me the reason they do not tithe is because it was an OT law, and now, with Jesus and the NT, they live under grace not law -- That's why I tell them if their argument is to choose NT living under grace over OT living under law -- Well, then, then might want to consider the 100% of entire life thing over just 10% of possessions...


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 4, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> My injection to the differences is specifically concerning the initial question of the thread concerning the tithe -- As a pastor, I've often had people tell me the reason they do not tithe is because it was an OT law, and now, with Jesus and the NT, they live under grace not law -- That's why I tell them if their argument is to choose NT living under grace over OT living under law -- Well, then, then might want to consider the 100% of entire life thing over just 10% of possessions...



Can understand that, I here alot of people saying that was old testament, you might as well not read it. I dont agree with that. I can see the point you are trying to make though.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 4, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> The old testament is the schoolmaster for the new.


So very simple.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2006)

Chrisw said:
			
		

> The LOVE of money is the ROOT of all evil.



Nope.  That would be my wife.  but we're  here.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 4, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Nope.  That would be my wife.  but we're  here.



Turn around, I sitting behind you in the same boat.


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 4, 2006)

Our family has been richly blessed and I believe it is because we have always chosen to tithe on our income.

On a somewhat related note our church does not take an offering during service.  There are no ushers.  Having worked in the church budgeting process a commitment card is very helpful in planning budget items.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 4, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> My injection to the differences is specifically concerning the initial question of the thread concerning the tithe -- As a pastor, I've often had people tell me the reason they do not tithe is because it was an OT law, and now, with Jesus and the NT, they live under grace not law -- That's why I tell them if their argument is to choose NT living under grace over OT living under law -- Well, then, then might want to consider the 100% of entire life thing over just 10% of possessions...



Those are just the people I was referring to in my previous reply. Those are absolutely not the true reasons they don't tithe. The reasons are plain and simple. They do not understand the principle of giving and they simply do not have faith to believe that if they tithe, when the think they can't afford it, God will come thru. 

As far as the misuse of tithes. That is totally irrelevant to tithing, how much you should tithe or who you give your tithes to. Everything in life has those that abuse it.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 4, 2006)

Yep - One thing I never have to worry about when preaching about money is hanging out and talking to many people after the services  -- Those that don't give, hit the doors like they were on fire looking for a water hose   -- In my years as a pastor I've noticed a drop in attendance every time the big "M" message was advertised to be preached...  But, I try to understand that if Jesus had to talk about the subject so much, it's not a personal thing, but really an indictment to human nature that we as Christian leaders have to be sensitive to, and open to teach and educate and motivate people in...


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 4, 2006)

Madsnooker said:
			
		

> As far as the misuse of tithes. That is totally irrelevant to tithing, how much you should tithe or who you give your tithes to. Everything in life has those that abuse it.


Yep - Got a guy coming over to my house tonight who has argued with me about this for several years now -- He's a NT kinda' guy and believes grace spares him from the law of giving - He's been bankrupt twice, lost a house, a wife, family, and a job cause' _His money is his to do with as he chooses... _


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 4, 2006)

*Malachi 3:8-11*

Living in Grace means living in the leading of God's Holy Spirit.  And one proof of being led of His spirit is our relationship to money.

 Will a man rob god? Yet ye have robbed me. But ye say, where have we robbed thee? In tithes and offerings. Ye are cursed with a curse: for ye have robbed me, even this whole nation. Bring ye all the tithes into the store house, and prove me now here with, saith the Lord of Hosts, if I will not open you the windows of Heaven, and pour you out a blessing, that there shall not be room enough to receive it. I will rebuke the devourer for your sakes, and he shall not destroy the fruits of your ground; neither shall your vine cast her fruit before the time in the field, saith the lord of Hosts. Malachi 3:8-11


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 4, 2006)

StriperAddict said:
			
		

> Living in Grace means living in the leading of God's Holy Spirit.  And one proof of being led of His spirit is our relationship to money.
> 
> Will a man rob god? Yet ye have robbed me. But ye say, where have we robbed thee? In tithes and offerings. Ye are cursed with a curse: for ye have robbed me, even this whole nation. Bring ye all the tithes into the store house, and prove me now here with, saith the Lord of Hosts, if I will not open you the windows of Heaven, and pour you out a blessing, that there shall not be room enough to receive it. I will rebuke the devourer for your sakes, and he shall not destroy the fruits of your ground; neither shall your vine cast her fruit before the time in the field, saith the lord of Hosts. Malachi 3:8-11


Good post --


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 4, 2006)

*Scriptures...*

An earlier request was for some scriptures about giving/tithing.  I found this today, thought it would be helpful:

*Practical Advice*

How much do I give?

-One tenth of income is a good starting place: Mal 3:10; 
2 Cor 9:6-10

-The widow in the gospels gave all she had: Mark 12:41-44

-the rich young ruler was asked by the Lord to give all that he had: Luke 18:22

-Zachaeus gave half of his goods to the poor after meeting Jesus: Luke 19:8

-Giving is connected with worship: 1 Cor 16:1-3.

-He who is faithful in little will also be faithful in much: Luke 16:10-12

*Challenge*

-Recognize that god owns everything: Ps 50:7-12; Luke 19:33

-Be doers of the word, not hearers only: Rom 10:17

-Be like Moses: Heb 11;26

-This life is a testing ground for true eternal riches: Luke 12: 13-34, 19:11-26


http://www.cornerstonedm.com/articles/robbinggod.htm


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 4, 2006)

StiperAddict - My wife(ilikembig) says thank you for the scriptures. She is generally logged in to the forum from her laptop and has not logged in since coming home from work today.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jan 4, 2006)

-Recognize that god owns everything: Ps 50:7-12; Luke 19:33




That is the one that will turn your life around.


----------



## It's Me (Jan 4, 2006)

The New Testament says to give from a joyful heart...that’s it (under the new covenant). Do not give for any other reason than that. Remember, God doesn't have a money problem. He doesn't need your money...he wants your heart. Be suspect of Churches that are after your money. See 1 Timothy, Chapter 6.  What you give is between you and God...At the risk of being redundant, God doesn't have a money problem. Giving back to further his kingdom should be out of joy and appreciation.

Dennis.




			
				ilikembig said:
			
		

> I want to start off by saying I really like being able to come out here and ask questions that either have slipped my mind during service or that I felt like too much of a babe in Christ to ask while in person. But on to the question...
> 
> What are the thoughts on tithing to the Church? I ask this because the thought of folks close to me is that it is just a way for the church to get your money. I mean it has even been pointing out to me that on the bulletins it even says if you miss service please send in your offering.  However I believe that if you obey, you will be rewarded, in some fashion or another. I just do not really know how to explain it.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 4, 2006)

God may not have a money problem, but He knows we do!  That's why there are more bible verses on money than ANY other subject in the bible.  I'd do some bible self discovery and challenge anyone to examine thier hearts if this is a sore spot in your faith.  I'm glad this thread had me search these points out, since I can honestly say I am not up to par on giving.   I know it reflects on my faith (and lack of it) than about any denominational or church take on the subject.  I really appreciate the challenges you all have raised on this thread.  Please pray I will be more faithful in this


----------



## It's Me (Jan 4, 2006)

He for sure knows where our priorities are.  (Not to argue the "more money references than ANY other"...but there are plenty of other topics covered with great emphasis. Love, forgiveness and so on...) I'm not sure that tithing necessarily ties into faith, or lack of it...or just plain understanding of God's will for ones life, and for his kingdom. Ticket is...don't start giving out of guilt. Do what God wants you to do, because of what he did for you and what he wants to accomplish through you for his kingdom. Getting too hung up on money, is well...getting too hung up on money.  God's issue is our hearts. Everything thereafter takes care of itself.

Dennis.





			
				StriperAddict said:
			
		

> God may not have a money problem, but He knows we do!  That's why there are more bible verses on money than ANY other subject in the bible.  I'd do some bible self discovery and challenge anyone to examine thier hearts if this is a sore spot in your faith.  I'm glad this thread had me search these points out, since I can honestly say I am not up to par on giving.   I know it reflects on my faith (and lack of it) than about any denominational or church take on the subject.  I really appreciate the challenges you all have raised on this thread.  Please pray I will be more faithful in this


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 4, 2006)

It's Me said:
			
		

> God's issue is our hearts. Everything thereafter takes care of itself.
> 
> Dennis.



Well said.  

Indeed, "Where your treasure is, there will your heart be also..."


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Jan 5, 2006)

Another question is:

Do you tithe based on your net income or your gross?

I do it on mine and my wifes gross.

DB BB


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 5, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> Another question is:
> 
> Do you tithe based on your net income or your gross?
> 
> ...



This is what I posted previously concerning that question.

Just a thought on gross or net giving. I once asked my Father-in-law about this and he said back in the beggining they did not tithe with money but with their crops. He asked me if I thought they tithed on the yield of the fields (gross) which obviuosly some was eaten by deer, coons etc. or what they harvested(net). I laughed but thought that was a great analogy. I do tithe on gross by the way but that's just me.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Jan 5, 2006)

I look at it this way, everything I earn is God's anyway. He is the One that has allowed me to earn this amount of money, so it is his in the first place. So I give cheerfully and without doubt, for it is God's money anyway.

DB BB


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 5, 2006)

My wife and I give based on our gross pay.  Never have been able to out give God!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 5, 2006)

Look folks the answer is very simple Christ said in one place"to render unto ceasar that which is Ceasars, unto God that which is God's" he asked them before that whos image was on the money that they had. 
The bible also says to be spiritually minded is life, to be carnally minded is death.

The answer to all of this discussion is very simple.


----------



## Derek (Jan 5, 2006)

I tithe the 10% as well, and do more when I can.  IMO, if you DO tithe and you think that church is just a money making machine, you need to become more involved in the church so that you know where your money is going.  And if you don't approve pick up and move or talk with the pastor about it.

I have been blessed enough to be able to tithe, and the way I look at it is that the Lord is the reason that you currently make whatever it is that you make and he only asks for 10% in return, that's not asking much of us.  I also believe that the reason I've never had to worry about money is because I tithe.  He meets my every need, and even some of my wants!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 5, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> The answer to all of this discussion is very simple.



There are some of us who would like nothing more than to be "doers of the word and not hearers only", but to each person there are storms and struggles that we make decisions about...  and not always the best ones.  I'm ashamed that last year we set aside thithing when many financial storms hit us.  I will reap what I've sown but with the challenge here and God's word, I am trusting Him for the changes I need in my heart to solidify this and go on to His victory in the giving/thithing process.

I also rejoice with you and several others here that have come through life's $$ hurdles and have been faithful    .  I'm sure, however, I could touch on other struggles where the victory isn't won without a tremendous fight       .
But that's for another thread...


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 5, 2006)

My point being if you think that God wants your money then you better ask him about and your answer will be surprising.

I rendered to God my soul when I was 9 years old he wants that and for me to serve him daily (not just on Sunday)


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 5, 2006)

I felt at liberty to discuss my struggles here and ask for prayer support.  I just got a PM from a member asking for similar help.  What a shame that those who struggle with this or other things will be ashamed to come forward.   

Why is it easy to post a prayer request for a dying loved one and not for the heart issues and stuff that hits close to home?     

Not looking for a pity party, but remember folks, the "church" (body of believers in Christ) should never be a club for 'super saints', but continue to be a 'hospital for sinners'.  

Sorry to offend, I want to say more...  this is my hardest post.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 5, 2006)

I think the thread was started in reference to how everyone feels about tithing.

I havent all the posts on this thread could you reference the ones that seem to have offended this person?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 5, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> I think the thread was started in reference to how everyone feels about tithing.
> 
> I havent all the posts on this thread could you reference the ones that seem to have offended this person?



If you mean me, I guess it's just the "matter-of-fact" way the subject has been discussed at times.  The PM'er didn't say, maybe they picked up on this too.  Bminnow, the last one you mentioned before my prior post kinda had me connect this way.  Sorry if I'm over-reacting to some of the posts.  I realize I should've started a new thread in asking for help on this subjet.  

Nevertheless, I'm glad I've been challenged here, even if this was started for opnions  and not necessarly for calls for help


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 5, 2006)

StriperAddict said:
			
		

> If you mean me, I guess it's just the "matter-of-fact" way the subject has been discussed at times.  The PM'er didn't say, maybe they picked up on this too.  Bminnow, the last one you mentioned before my prior post kinda had me connect this way.  Sorry if I'm over-reacting to some of the posts.  I realize I should've started a new thread in asking for help on this subjet.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'm glad I've been challenged here, even if this was started for opnions  and not necessarly for calls for help


If prayer is needed there are alot of folks here that are willing myself included but put it that way in the thread.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 5, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> If prayer is needed there are alot of folks here that are willing myself included but put it that way in the thread.



I thought I did that (post #50)


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Jan 6, 2006)

This was always a bad subjuct between my husband and I when we first got married.  I was always taught to give 10% of what you earn.  He did not see giving that much to the church when we could use the money.  THis past July we joined a small local church and I had brought up tithes to him.  He still thought I was giving too much.  I prayed for God to show him or me the answer.  God did.  One sunday he went to church alone because the children were sick.  That Sunday the pastor preached on how to tithe, etc.  He came home and said we should tithe and I did a budget to see if we could make it.  Everytime I budget I can not see us giving that much, because we would have no spending or extra money to save.  You know every month since we have started, we have more than enough money.  Earlier we were struggling some months to get through.   God will provide for you no matter what.  Even in your time of hardships.  It says in the bible not to worry about financial, etc. things.  He says that birds do not worry about their next meal and we should not either.  We should tithe and have faith that God will supply all of our needs.  A lot of times I have to remind myself of that also.  I worry about money a lot.  I am preaching to myself also.  We all need to walk in faith and trust him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 6, 2006)

do the worrry test...worry about it for 15 straight minutes and see if it changes anything.  IT DON'T!!  My wife is a worry wart and preach this to her all the time.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jan 6, 2006)

Mrs Bucky:  You preach a great message!!


----------



## ilikembig (Jan 6, 2006)

* *. I totally understand what you are saying. 

*StriperAddict*, for myself, I feel as though I should know more or have a better understanding. Maybe shameful that I grew up in the Church yet it appears more lately that I must not have been paying attention to Christ as he was directing me.  For myself, I know it is easier for me to think and pray for others first. But; how I can I pray successfully if I lack understanding. Living and Learning still...I totally hear what you are saying and am open to any and ALL thoughts and suggestions.

*BMinnow*: I originally began this thread as how do you explain biblically to a loved one that tithing is something that should be done.(obeying in the Lord)  I have been able to read and get allot of information through the help of so many that have posted.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 6, 2006)

*With Thanks*

I want to say thanks again for ya'lls help on this.  I appreciate the heart behind the words too, and branchminnow, I'm sorry if my reaction to your posts got me going 'off'.    No hard feelings for sure  

I probably come off hypocritical because I know what the word of God says and I haven't measured up. (I included a few verses here in this thread that I want to take more root in my life, too)   

Thanks, Mrs. Bucky for post #66.  I'm printing this for the encouragement  

God bless you folks and press on in Christ's victory  !


----------



## cowboyron (Jan 6, 2006)

2 Corinthains 9:6  But this I say: He who sows sparingly will also reap sparingly, and he who sows bountifully will also reap bountifully.

2 Corinthains 9:7  So let each one give as he purposes in his heart, not grudgingly or of necessity; for God loves a cheerful giver.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 10, 2006)

NONE of your money is yours. It is all God's. If it was yours, you could take it with you. Treat is accordingly. 

T


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jan 11, 2006)

I will start by saying I love Jesus with all of my heart. I thank him for everything i have stewartship over on this earth and for the sacrifice he gave for me. I thank him for forgiving me for some things that I have had a hard time forgiving myself for.
Now just one question:
Why would you want a tax benefit for your tithe? I have never and don't plan on ever using it as a tax benefit. It is just me, I don't figure I am truly giving from my heart when I plan on using it in my tax return.
Just curious.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 11, 2006)

Lumpkin Hunter said:
			
		

> I will start by saying I love Jesus with all of my heart. I thank him for everything i have stewartship over on this earth and for the sacrifice he gave for me. I thank him for forgiving me for some things that I have had a hard time forgiving myself for.
> Now just one question:
> Why would you want a tax benefit for your tithe? I have never and don't plan on ever using it as a tax benefit. It is just me, I don't figure I am truly giving from my heart when I plan on using it in my tax return.
> Just curious.


The main reason I do, and encourage others to, is because the more I get back, the more I have available to give -- If it comes down to me allowing the government spend that money, or me choosing a rout I know will be to glorify God -- I'm choosing the latter - And, when you add up all that return money from many, many people that gets routed toward glorifying God, it can be a pretty sizable amount.  So, I guess you could say I get to give from my heart twice


----------



## redwards (Jan 12, 2006)

*My thoughts on tithing...*



			
				ilikembig said:
			
		

> But on to the question...
> 
> What are the thoughts on tithing to the Church?....


First of all, everything we have comes from God. He owns it all. He entrusts to us that which we can manage.
We must determine in our individual hearts that we will return cheerfully (whether it be 1%, 5%, 10%, 15% or even 90%) to him a part of what He entrusts to us.

Does the New Teastament command a tithe of 10%? 
The New Testament teaches that we should give ourselves totally to Christ. Therefore, I do not believe I am bound to just 10% giving. I am to give according to how God has given to me. He has given His Son for me; therefore, I must be willing to sacrifice for Him. That means sacrifice of time, talent and earnings. Those sacrifices come ahead of our personal wants! Wants vs. needs is the singlemost hangup we humans have today!

Have my wife and I always tithed 10%? 
No, we haven't, but we have always given. God has blessed us by allowing us to become debt free, and we are committed to give back to God in accordance to the measure in which He continues to bless us. We now believe a minimum tithe for us is 10% of our gross earnings (and 10% of anything that we are blessed with, such as tax refunds; therefore I am proud to take advantage of the fact that the US Gov't. allows us to claim charitable donations as a tax deduction, because God gets another 10% of the 10% we have already given Him), and then we give an offering over and above that to God also. We have set a goal to continue to increase our giving to God beyond that which we now give, and we are pressing on toward that goal. We do our giving through our local church. The Bible clearly instructs us to support our local Church Body, both through financial giving and service. Other benevolent giving is icing on the cake!

I recommend the book "Your Money Counts" by Howard Dayton, and the study series "Biblical Financial Study" (best done as a small group study) by Crown Financial Ministries (www.crown.org) to anyone who seriously wants to come to grips with what God says about giving. These resources will truly allow God to transform your financial outlook upon life and giving.

Here are just a few of the 2,350 verses in the Bible that tell how God wants us to deal with money and possessions. All scripture is from the Holman Christian Standard Bible translation.


> 1 Chronicles 29:11-12
> 11 Yours, Lord, is the greatness and the power and the glory and the splendor and the majesty, for everything in the heavens and on earth belongs to You. Yours, Lord, is the kingdom, and You are exalted as head over all.
> 12 Riches and honor come from You, and You are the ruler of everything. In Your hand are power and might, and it is in Your hand to make great and to give strength to all.





> Lev. 27:30
> "Every tenth of the land's produce, grain from the soil or fruit from the trees, belongs to the Lord; it is holy to the Lord.





> Numbers 18:24-26
> 24 "For I have given them the tenth that the Israelites present to the Lord as a contribution for [their] inheritance. That is why I told them that they would not receive an inheritance among the Israelites."
> 25 The Lord instructed Moses,
> 26 "Speak to the Levites and tell them: When you receive from the Israelites the tenth that I have given you as your inheritance, you must present part of it as an offering to the Lord-a tenth of the tenth.





> 2 Chronicles 31:5
> When the word spread, the Israelites gave liberally of the best of the grain, wine, oil, honey, and of all the produce of the field, and they brought an abundant tenth of everything.





> Matt. 23:23
> "Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! You pay a tenth of mint, dill, and cumin, yet you have neglected the more important matters of the law--justice, mercy, and faith. These things should have been done without neglecting the others."





> Acts 20:35
> In every way I've shown you that by laboring like this, it is necessary to help the weak and to keep in mind the words of the Lord Jesus, for He said, 'It is more blessed to give than to receive.' "





> 1 Cor 13:3
> And if I donate all my goods to feed the poor, and if I give my body to be burned, but do not have love, I gain nothing.





> 1 Cor. 16: 1-2
> Now about the collection for the saints: you should do the same as I instructed the Galatian churches. On the first day of the week, each of you is to set something aside and save to the extent that he prospers, so that no collections will need to be made when I come.





> 2 Cor. 8:1-2
> 1 We want you to know, brothers, about the grace of God granted to the churches of Macedonia:
> 2 during a severe testing by affliction, their abundance of joy and their deep poverty overflowed into the wealth of their generosity.





> 2 Cor. 9:7
> Each person should do as he has decided in his heart--not out of regret or out of necessity, for God loves a cheerful giver.





> James 1:5
> Now if any of you lacks wisdom, he should ask God, who gives to all generously and without criticizing, and it will be given to him.





> 1 Tim 6:6-10
> 6 But godliness with contentment is a great gain.
> 7 For we brought nothing into the world, and we can take nothing out.
> 8 But if we have food and clothing, we will be content with these.
> ...


----------



## Bones (Jan 12, 2006)

Our Pastor teaches stewardship the month of January every year because of new members, new converts and to make sure everyone understands tithing, using your talets and time for God.  He teachs  that you should give a tithe and an offering , the bare minimum is 10 percent plus an offering.  Thank God I have never had a problem tithing and have truly been blessed.  I have a story of how God blessed me and what he gave me for being faithful in tithing and giving offerings but thats another story.

Bones


----------



## Derek (Jan 12, 2006)

Rewards,  GREAT POST!!!


----------



## ilikembig (Jan 12, 2006)

Derek said:
			
		

> Rewards,  GREAT POST!!!



Very Awesome!  
Thank you so much for the references and thoughts.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 15, 2006)

Genesis 28:22 says, and of all that thou shalt give me I will surely give a tenth unto thee.


----------

